# Finding out who owns the land?



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I just purchased a tract of land and was curious how I find out who owns the land around me? I have some paper mill land on the right side of me, but the back end and the left side are owned by individuals. If someone has a phone number or web site I could get this from, I would be very appreciative. Thanks!

lg_mouth


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

sometimes you can find out on the county auditor site for your county if you have an address or one close to it or you can go to the county auditor. What county you live in?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't know if you're Hamilton County...

http://www.hamiltoncountyauditor.org/

If not locate your county auditor website here.

http://www.publicrecordfinder.com/states/ohio.html


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.ohiorecorders.com/meigs.html


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

You guys came up with that in record time! I will be checking the web, and if that doesn't work out, I will get the closest address to my tract and give the auditor a call. 

Thanks again!

lg_mouth


----------



## Pure river (Sep 12, 2005)

If the web doesnt work..get yourself an old fashion Plat book. Purchased at your local county seat.

but I have had good luck with county auditor web sites. Some are better than others. Delaware county has an awesome map of the county and townships. You just click where you need and it comes up. You can then zoom in and find the actual parcel, land owner, acreage..ect!

its pretty cool.



PR


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

And if none of that works...Try walking around on it on opening day of gun season. You'll find out real fast who owns it!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I am suprized that info was not provided to you when you bought the land???There are alot of laws out there requiring you to contact your neighbers before doing things,fences ect??Uhm


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

The closing won't be until next week, so maybe I will get that info then. 

lg_mouth


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

truck said:


> I am suprized that info was not provided to you when you bought the land???There are alot of laws out there requiring you to contact your neighbers before doing things,fences ect??Uhm


 It has been over 15 years since we bought our place but I am sure that we never got that information. Perhaps some areas do provide it without request. I am sure that if I were to do fencing or such I would have had to got the county recorder to find that info. Fortunately now there is the internet.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

We bought our land in 2000 and got all that info brown county.Just this spring one of our neighbers contacted us because they just wanted to repair/replace some barbed wire fence.They said it was state law that we had to give them permission??


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The laws regarding property line fencing are pretty unclear. Around here, who's ever property the fence faces, owns the fence and is required to maintain it. I'm not positive if it's actually law, but the township will back it up and force the landowner to repair or replace damaged fence. Most things like that around these parts are just "understood". Most of us don't know, or care, what the actual law says. Most of us know who the other is, so it's not a big deal. I do know that I never received anything telling me who owns land adjacent to me, though I already knew.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a pretty interesting read pertaining to fences. It seems there is a rpetty well defined set of guidelines for handling property line fencing.

Ohio Line Fence Law


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I do plan to put up a fence in the future. Thanks for the site.

lg_mouth


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Interesting. We sure don't know what we're doing around here.  Oh well, it works for us. I wonder what will happen when I put up a new line fence between my new neigbors and me, without asking their permission? And, it will likely be barbed wire, not woven.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

they probly wont care Magis as long as you dont want them to pay for 1/2 of it..on the flip side if you get long with them they might help you do the work


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm building it to prevent a future blow-up. I can see it coming already.  Not too interested in their help, just want them to abide by it.


----------

